# اي معلومات عن برنامج matlab



## rasha2 (27 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم
اخوتي المهندسين الكرام اني بحاجه الى مساعده اذا توفرت لكم اي معلومات عن التعامل او التطبيق ببرنامج السيطره matlab ارجو ان تزودوني باي معلومات متوفره عن هذا البرنامج لاني بحاجة ملحه له جدا جدا جدا 
شكرا مقدما لأهتمامكم


----------



## hamassaus (27 يناير 2008)

فيم يختص هذا البرنامج


----------



## alsaneyousef (27 يناير 2008)

are you means matlab metel detector


----------



## eng.HEMO (27 يناير 2008)

هو برنامج التعامل معه يصبح سهل بالممارسة 
ومن البرامج المهمة للمهندس والتي يحتاج اليها كثيرا 
لكن خبرتي فيه قليلة صراحة


----------



## alsaneyousef (28 يناير 2008)

http://www.math.ufl.edu/help/matlab-tutorial/matlab-tutorial.html#SEC1


----------



## الريحانة (31 يناير 2008)

:16: السلام عليكم 
هذا ملف مرفق فية معلومات عن برنامج matlab ان شاء الله يفيدك


----------



## rasha2 (4 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لتعاونكم معي ولكن ريحانه الملف الذي بعثته للاسف لا يعمل هل من الممكن ان تبعثيه مره ثانيه؟ 
شكرا جزيلا للجميع مره اخرى


----------



## م/هبة (4 فبراير 2008)

*ما طلبت*

ملفات ماتلاب كويسه موجوده فى المرفقات ستساعدك فى تعلم الكثير وممكن تستعين بhelp بتاع الماتلاب نفسه وتعمل search على الى انت عايزه فى الhelpوهو هيقولك كل حاجه بالتفصيل عن اللى انت عايزه وامثله كمان بس استخدم ماتلاب 7 اسهل وفى كل حاجه اتمنى ان اكون ساعدتك


----------



## م/هبة (4 فبراير 2008)

*ملفات اخرى*

اتمنى ان تفيدك


----------



## م/هبة (4 فبراير 2008)

*مرفقات اخرى*

اتمنى ان تفيدك


----------



## الريحانة (4 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم
اسفة ع التاخير هنا ملفان يخصان برنامج matlab بامل انهم يفيدوكي


----------



## elfitori (4 فبراير 2008)

hiii
telling me what u need in matlab
simulation books examples ......
heromoga2000***********


----------



## elfitori (4 فبراير 2008)

heromoga at gmail com


----------



## elfitori (4 فبراير 2008)

heromoga2000 at gmail com


----------



## rasha2 (5 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على الرد السريع و على المعلومات القيمه 
جزاكم الله خيرا وان شاء الله التوفيق لكم


----------



## كونترول (7 فبراير 2008)

السلا عليمكم
اخي أنصحك بهذا المنتدى 
www.developpez.net
وهو بالغة الفرنسية


----------



## Eng_Bandar (8 فبراير 2008)

صراحة أشكر كل من أحضر معلومات عن المات لاب لأني بديت أتعلم من هذه الدروس الشيء الكثير


----------



## Eng_Bandar (8 فبراير 2008)

الشكر لكل من أحضر معلومات عن المات لاب لإني بديت أتعلم الشيء الكثير عن هذا البرنامج من خلال هذه الدروس


----------



## ياسرابوعمار (28 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله الخير الكثير :20:
ونشاء الله حتكون مفيده:20:
والله يوفقكم ويوفق الجميع:20:


----------



## maria (5 فبراير 2009)

إذا في مجال عندي سؤال 
أرغب بإجراء تعديل رقمي (digital modulation) من نوع ASKلإشارة صوت 
بواسطة الماتلاب أريد معرفة التعليمة المناسبة 
علما أني استخدمت تعليمة dmod
لكنها لم تعطي نتائج صحيحة


----------

